# Running Traffic



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

What are your thoughts on running traffic in the spring for snow geese? How many decoys, what kind, etc. With how pressured they seem I dont know if they'd even look at a traffic spread or maybe they would, what do you think?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

95% of the guys that are hunting in the spring are hunting traffic birds.


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

i was thinking more the other way around, what type of decoy spreads do people use for traffic?


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

Im with GB3 almost everyone in the spring is running traffic.


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

redlegg93 said:


> i was thinking more the other way around, what type of decoy spreads do people use for traffic?


Big spreads of windsocks (1000+).

Although this year some boyz are trying Fullbodies!


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

We had a corn field last year with a 200 acre lake about a quarter mile to our east and then about a 120 acre lake about a mile west that the geese were roosting on every night, we hunted that field four days in a row and shot birds every day because of new birds filtering in and wanting to use the water and we would comvince them to come grab a bite to eat with 400 windsocks and couple dozen full bodies. I really don't think you need to be in the hot field in the spring, you just need to be in a place they will fly over and have a few quality decoys with good movement, and the big thing, some weather to help you out.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Get under their flight path. :wink: Very few spring hunters actually hunt the X. We hunted the same field all season last year and shot birds every time. We were running about 300-400 decoys....Sillosocks,NWs,fullbodies,and shells. This year it'll be about 500 Sillosocks and 120 Deadlys.

Alex


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It depends on what's going on with the migration at the time and the current/future weather. If the weather is a bit sour that will slow or stop a migration is the only time I'll try to get in fields where the birds were. If the weather is nice and the birds are getting the itch to move you'll want to be in their flight path to the north...field shouldn't matter as long as it's where they would consider.


----------



## Watchm! (Jul 9, 2005)

Not trying to hijack the thread, just adding on. 
What about fields in the staging areas like Squaw Creek and Sand Lake? Are there hot fields around there or do you pick a good looking corn field in the area and hope to get some lookers?


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

Yes there are lots of hot feilds and the scouting seems to be easy. I havent had much luck with snow goose hunting around there but do well with other waterfowl in the fall. Others do good in the spring for snows so long as they have a good looking cornfield and a lot of decoys. JMO


----------

